# Southeast Large Scale Train Show



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,


 The 2008 SELSTS will be in Perry, Georgia at the Georgia National Fairgrounds (right beside I-75) on February 15-16. The Georgia Garden Railway Society will host a banquet on Friday night, February 15 with Marty Cozad as the gust speaker and LOTS of door prizes (like locos, train sets, and detail parts). Please see the ad in Garden Railways magazine for details on the show, show loco and car, etc. Order banquet tickets by sending a check for $25.00 per ticket toGGRS, 3540 Cove Creek Court, Cumming, GA 30040. Enclose check made out to GGRS, self addressed/stamped envelope for return of tickets, and note specifying Pot Roast or Chicken. This will be a great show (with many new products being introduced for 2008!


Happy Rails To You,


Ted


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As Ted said you need to get your tickets as they are going.  The door prizes will be better and bigger than last year.  So hurry before your left out.  Later RJD


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Sadly we won't be attending (gonna make a show one of these days) but if any of you MLSers are passing thru the Tri-Cities VA area to and or from the show email me and holler. We'd love to see some trains run on our track Maybe I'll have more completed by then too.  Unfortunately it will have to be limited to live steam, battery or in a pinch MTS operation since we don't run the MRC anylonger.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

An added treat will be Lewis showing vintage film on how the grafhics and such are done and picked.  Should be interesting.  Besides you also get the great southern hospitality .  Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Wanted to bring this back up. I'm getting pumped and nervous at the same time.
Hoping to meet lots of MLS folks there.
Carrie said I can't buy anything unless its for the grandkids. So I will be looking for some 20 gons so they can up toys in them.
This time of the year is very slow for us work wise, so I have had lots of time to plan .


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Marty...don't be nervous!  

We Southerns are much like you Mid-Westerners...we talk funny and prefer a Tee-Shirt and Jeans over anything else!...and a ball hat too!

Lookin' forward to meeting all of you!...while in search of some "Deals" on a few AC/Delton Hoppers and Bachmann Wood Ore Cars!

I have to also admit, I'm really exicted to wittness the Live Steam stuff too!

We may miss Friday unless I can get one of the ladies to cover the desk at the shop...but we'll be there on Sat For Sure!  All 5.5 of us/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

till then...safe travel to y'all!

cale


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale, 
I'll be there ALL DAY Saturday, too!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My good friend Bubba, Anthony is coming along for his first BIG show. 
Hes the little brown man with 5 camers around his neck and a big smile. saying,,,,woooow,,,,woooow


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I shall be there Friday and Sat and you can find me at the LS table.  We should have some very interesting running LS again this year.  Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
 Banquet tickets are still available. Orders that arrive AFTER February 1 will be delivered at the show. Banquet tickets will NOT be for sale at the show, as we must turn in a head count prior to opening of the show. Lots of door prizes, from starter sets to locos, from rolling stock to 1:1 scale train excursion tickets will be given out. Marty Cozad will be the guest speaker for the evening. This will be a GREAT event and you will want to be there.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh,,,,,,,I'm still tring to decide if I want to go or not,,,,, theres lot of pressure.. I don't know if I could go and ,,,NOT buy anything????????/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/17/2008 8:21 PM
My good friend Bubba, Anthony is coming along for his first BIG show. 
Hes the little brown man with 5 camers around his neck and a big smile. saying,,,,woooow,,,,woooow

My Middle, Luke...a Little Brown Boy will be along....saying....woooo.....wooooo.....too!  no cameras for him....he coul destroy an Anvil with a Marshmallow!

getting closer and we are excited!

See Y'all Soon!

cale/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep time getting short.  Guess Marty will just have to ship all his goodys home or he could leave with me and I could bring them in Sept  Later RJD


----------

